# Want to clip body about 3/4"



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use the combs, and start rather longer than the length I am aiming for. It seems to give a smoother result that way - for me at least! My scissoring is not good, so I also use a long comb on he legs, and then tidy up with the scissors. If you are using the combs, the hair needs to be really well brushed and combed out, so I always bath first. The Wahl steel combs I have are marked with the length they are meant to leave - 3/4 is actually quite long. I think that is the one I use on Poppy's legs. I like her fairly short, and use 1/2 or 5/8 on her body, or even 3/8 in summer. But if you start with a longer comb, it is a lot quicker to take a bit more off than to wait for it to grow again!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought a 3 3/4 for Max's body. BUT- I'm just trying to get his coat short all over in preparation for his surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I use 1/4 inch comb year round with my guys and even use it on their legs and them clean up carefully with scissors. I like them short as they do not require as much brushing in between haircuts and they don't mat as easily. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have no success with comb (Sushi has dense and curly coat) so I bought a $50 3 3/4 blade for my Andis clipper and it works great.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If you already have SOC then you do not need blades as well. For a 1/2" on body then use a #1 you can always go shorter with a #2. You can also use the SOC on the legs. Use the "E" which is the longest with the Wahl. Lift hair with your comb & scissor.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel your panic! LOL I'm no expert since I've only done this once, but I can tell you some things I learned while clipping Cali.

I don't have Andis snap on combs but I assume they've probably got the length printed on them somewhere? If you can't find the hair length on the comb, I found the sizes and resulting hair length in a description on PetsMart Andis 8 Piece Large Clipper Comb Set - Grooming Supplies - Dog - PetSmart It looks like you'd use #A to get 3/4" length.

My Cali's hair is soft and is very thick on her body. I have a Wahl clipper and a set of stainless steel combs. I used the comb that left her hair 5/8" long. It cut quite evenly and left more than enough hair. I think, next time, I'm actually going to take her body down to 1/2".

I didn't use the combs on Cali's legs because the hair isn't as thick as on her body and she has a few spots I'm trying to grow in. In my research, I did come across a video showing combs being used on legs. It's pretty awe-inspiring watching this woman work but there are a few tips in it for total newbies like you and me. 




Here's a very short video that shows a poodle being clipped all over with combs. It recommends specific size combs but you can obviously substitute whatever length you want. 




Here's another one. Unfortunately, it's a Bichon but it really shows how to use a comb all over the dog's body. 




One thing I learned the hard way is that you need to keep the bottom of clipper flat against the body. I accidentally angled it a couple of times and while I didn't burn or cut Cali, I did take the hair off right down to the skin and I was using my clippers set at 10! I'm not sure what would happen if you angled the clippers with a comb on them but you might end up with a shorter section of hair. I was careful to keep the comb flat and the result was pretty even.

I bathed Cali and blew her dry before I clipped her because I knew that clippers and combs go through clean, straight hair a lot easier than dirty and/or curly hair. I wanted to make my first clip as easy as I could on both of us! I plan on tidying her up next week and need to take some bulk out of her butt, LOL, so I'll probably do that before the bath this time because she's not too dirty and I won't be clipping much.

If your Callie has been professionally clipped in the last little while, you'll have lines to follow which will make it easier. 

My last piece of advice is to take a deep breath and just jump in and do it! LOL I can tell you from my experience that thinking about it was actually a lot scarier than doing it. It was so much fun and now I find myself looking at Cali all the time and thinking "next time I'm going to do that differently" or "I didn't do such a bad job on that part" and "I wonder if I can clip an actual style and not just the same length all over"!!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I second that - I got a 3 3/4F blade and it is SOOO much better than messing with combs. Doesn't at all look too short and honestly poodle hair grows fast enough you probably won't notice.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

That is very helpful advice. Thank you so much. I think I'll be careful for the next month or so, but once it gets warmer I won't feel so concerned if I clip too short.


----------



## jadejazzkayla (Feb 12, 2013)

julietcr1 said:


> I have no success with comb (Sushi has dense and curly coat) so I bought a $50 3 3/4 blade for my Andis clipper and it works great.


I love the Andis 3 3/4FC blade. Leaves coat about 1/2 long. As a beginner, this length hides lots of my mistakes.

I got this one for $25 from petedge.

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 3 3/4 FC | PetEdge.com


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

You are so right. I got one too and have used it twice. I have a long way to go before I get her even all over, but I'm getting braver. I'm still doing her legs with scissors though!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

A 0 guard comb should be what you want to get to 3/4".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

